# bestimmte Namen überteuert?



## cafabu (20. März 2011)

Moin, moin,
einige kennen mich ja schon als misstrauischer und hinterfragender Boardie. Und genau das ist es wieder.

Sind bestimmte Namen und/oder bei bestimmten Herstellern überteuert?

Auf diese Frage bin ich gestoßen, als ich immer wieder Angebote gesehen habe, die Geräte bis zu 200€ und mehr Reduziert anbieten.
z.B. : eine Skeletor für 80€, eine Stella für 380€, eine Premier für 110€, etc.

Mir geht es nicht darum, ob eine Rolle oder Rute im Originalpreis 300€, oder mehr, Wert ist, sondern muss sie soviel kosten? Oder ist es der begehrte Name? Wie bei so vielen Luxusartikeln. Meines Erachtens gibt es auch gleichwertiges Material mit vielleicht nicht so „strahlenden“ Namen, die einen Vergleich nicht scheuen müssen. aber günstiger sind. Natürlich ist Auflagengröße ein bestimmender Faktor, aber auf Weltmarktgröße nicht mehr ausschlaggebend für dieses Preisvolumen. Betriebswirtschaftlich lohnt sich eine einzelne Reduzierung mit max. 20%, denn das ist der statistische Mehr- und Lockeinkauf von Kunden, die dann auch andere Sachen kaufen. Die laufenden Betriebskosten schlagen sich auf alle Artikel nieder, ev. fließt da eine leichte Mischkalkulation mit ein. Also auf betriebswirtschaftliche Gründe bin ich nach 4 Semestern Betriebswirtschaft nicht gestoßen.
Billig versus high end, der eine kann – der andere nicht, kauf dir was Vernünftiges fürs Leben, hatten wir schon genug alles das meine ich mit diesem Trööt auch nicht. 

Meine überspitzte und provokative Frage wäre:
Geben uns die Hersteller die Möglichkeit statt exzellenten Arbeitsgeräten auch (un)nötige Luxusartikel zu kaufen?
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Ja ! :m


----------



## Case (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



cafabu schrieb:


> Meine überspitzte und provokative Frage wäre:
> Geben uns die Hersteller die Möglichkeit statt exzellenten Arbeitsgeräten auch (un)nötige Luxusartikel zu kaufen?
> Gruß Carsten



Klar.
Die wollen schließlich verdienen. Und an Luxus ist nun mal mehr verdient.

Case


----------



## KawangA (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

äh ich glaube da kannste fast jedes produkt nehmen. von der markenjeans bis zu bestimmten nahrungsmitteln aus namensgeschützten gebieten...


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Luxus = Verschwendung

Finde ich gar nicht provokativ die Feststellung.|kopfkrat
Gibts doch überall.
Man kann immer mehr ausgeben als zur Erfüllung eines bestimmten Zwecks notwendig wäre.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Ich habe verschiedene Händlerkataloge hier liegen, da kann man wunderbar vergleichen.:m
Es gibt einige völlig indentische Produkte, die von verschiedenen Firmen im eigenen Namen angeboten werden, bei denen jedoch -nicht immer ganz unerhebliche- Preisunterschiede vorhanden sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Sag mal einige Beispiele.:m


----------



## Tipp (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



cafabu schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> einige kennen mich ja schon als misstrauischer und hinterfragender Boardie. Und genau das ist es wieder.
> 
> Sind bestimmte Namen und/oder bei bestimmten Herstellern überteuert?
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach kann es sich auch lohnen, bestimmte Produkte bei geschwächter Nachfrage um mehr als 20% zu reduzieren um Lagerkapazitäten, etc., einzusparen oder zu räumen und eben einen Lock- und Werbeeffekt zu erzielen.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass größere Einzelhandelsfirmen durchschnittlich, etwa 20% Gewinn an ihren Produkten machen. Das heisst sie verdienen im VK vielleicht 30%. Davon gehen halt Lager- und Verwaltungskosten, Werbung etc. ab.

Maschinen und Produktion kosten viel Geld, also macht es Sinn, neben dem "namhaften" Produkt weitere baugleiche Produkte unter anderem Namen auf den Markt zu bringen um seinen Gewinn durch höhere Produktionszahlen und somit auch höheren Absatz zu optimieren.

Das ist zumindest meine Meinung als Laie...

Demnach ist es halt sehr oft so, dass Namen, eben aus "Prestige-Gründen", sehr viel Geld kosten.
Man sollte daher eher auf Qualität als auf Namen setzen, wenn man sparen möchte.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sag mal einige Beispiele.:m


Verschiedene indentische Wobbler Modelle, bestimmte Messer,
ein bestimmtes Waagen Modell, Ködernadeln, Hakenlöser,Lip Grips, ...und noch ein paar andere tausend Sachen.


----------



## YakuzaInk (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



Tipp schrieb:


> Demnach ist es halt sehr oft so, dass Namen, eben aus "Prestige-Gründen", sehr viel Geld kosten.
> Man sollte daher eher auf Qualität als auf Namen setzen, wenn man sparen möchte.



Sich einen Namen aufzubauen kostet sehr sehr viel geld..

Das wissen die unternehmen auch, da sie das geld ja bezahlt haben :g

von daher werden die unternehmen in den seltensten fällen auf die idee kommen sich den namen wieder kaputt zu machen in dem sie schlechte bzw. produkte mit schlechter qualität auf den markt bringen.. das gilt ja nicht nur für angelgeräte hersteller sondern für alle firmen die produkte herstellen..

klar gibt es auch unternehmen die mit ihrem namen dafür werben das sie sehr preiswert gegenüber ähnlichen produkten sind... da weiß das aber auch jeder das sie günstiger sind als andere und nimmt den qualitätsverlust hin..

klar wird dort auch oft reine geldmache veranstaltet.. es gibt produkte die in einem preisportfolio sehr weit oben plaziert werden um nur eine bestimmte käuferschaft anzusprechen, die qualität dieser produkte ist sehr gut, der preis ist aber dennoch nicht gerechtfertig.. es werden von diesen produkten auch keine unmengen verkauft, aber für die unternehmen lohnt es sich trozdem diese produkte anzubieten da sie durch den hohen preis ihre kosten decken können und gewinn machen.. gleichzeit schaffen sie sich damit n image.. 

das is alles ein sehr ineinander verzweigtes thema das nicht so leicht abgehakt oder aufgedröselt werden kann..


----------



## Lenzibald (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Servus.
Auftriebskorken von Fox primitive kleine Korkkugeln 10stück haben glaub ich um die 6euro gekostet dafür bekomm ich im Bastelgeschäft ca 100Stück.
Wenn das nicht leicht überteuert ist.
MfG


----------



## Tipp (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



YakuzaInk schrieb:


> Sich einen Namen aufzubauen kostet sehr sehr viel geld..
> 
> Das wissen die unternehmen auch, da sie das geld ja bezahlt haben :g
> 
> ...



Was anderes habe ich ja auch nicht behauptet...


----------



## riecken (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



Tipp schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass größere Einzelhandelsfirmen durchschnittlich, etwa 20% Gewinn an ihren Produkten machen. Das heisst sie verdienen im VK vielleicht 30%. Davon gehen halt Lager- und Verwaltungskosten, Werbung etc. ab.


 Ich mache Praktikum im Angelladen und auch ma so nebenbei.Und ich bin halt auch immer dabei wenn die Vertreter kommen (Rede auch immer mit denen ist lustig mit dieter eisele beim käffchen zu klönen:m ) und mein Chef wahre bestellt und es kommt so ca. hin der EK preis ist meist ca 50% vom VK preis der Händler hat noch 19% steure und den Rest (31%) für Lager,Storm und so weiter der Rest ist sein Gewinn !


----------



## Tipp (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



YakuzaInk schrieb:


> das is alles ein sehr ineinander verzweigtes thema das nicht so leicht abgehakt oder aufgedröselt werden kann..



Ich bin der Meinung, dass es im Grunde weniger kompliziert als du glaubst.
Ich kann mich natürlich auch irren. Vielleicht kennst du dich da ja einfach besser aus als ich.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



riecken schrieb:


> hin der EK preis ist meist ca 50% vom VK preis der Händler hat noch 19% steure und den Rest (31%) für Lager,Storm und so weiter der Rest ist sein Gewinn !


|kopfkrat
Ich versteh jetzt Deine Rechnung nicht so ganz.


----------



## Tipp (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



riecken schrieb:


> Ich mache Praktikum im Angelladen und auch ma so nebenbei.Und ich bin halt auch immer dabei wenn die Vertreter kommen (Rede auch immer mit denen ist lustig mit dieter eisele beim käffchen zu klönen:m ) und mein Chef wahre bestellt und es kommt so ca. hin der EK preis ist meist ca 50% vom VK preis der Händler hat noch 19% steure und den Rest (31%) für Lager,Storm und so weiter der Rest ist sein Gewinn !



Ok, danke, 
so ein Praktikum würde ich übrigens auch sehr gern machen, Glückwunsch!


----------



## angelpfeife (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Verschiedene indentische Wobbler Modelle, bestimmte Messer,
> ein bestimmtes Waagen Modell, Ködernadeln, Hakenlöser,Lip Grips, ...und noch ein paar andere tausend Sachen.


...oder Fischschupper. Bei Gerlinger oder Askari sind 2 Bilder von identlischen Schuppern direkt nebeneinander. Die einzigen Unterschiede liegen in nem "Sänger" Schriftzug und knapp 3€|bigeyes


----------



## riecken (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> Ich versteh jetzt Deine Rechnung nicht so ganz.


 ÖÖÖ ja  z.b. 25€ kostet die Rute im ek. das sind im VK 50€ 
der Händler muss aber nur 19% Steuer zahlen ?! da weiß ich nicht genau wie das ist und den Rest ist sein´s aber davon muss er noch Strom und das zahlen...(Kann sein das es bei andren anders ist aber mein Chef macht es so)
@Tipp ja ist auch cool  bekomme auch sehr viel Rabat und Sachen die ich ma testen soll von mein Chef da er keine zeit hat damit er weiß wie die Sachen den sind..


----------



## volkerm (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Moin,

richtig problematisch wird das Ganze, wenn sich Firmen über Qualität einen Namen machen, der auch hohe Preise durchsetzbar macht.
Dann wird die Produktion in Billiglohnländer verlegt, und immer mehr Produkte minderer Qualität werden noch zu hohen Preisen über den Markennamen verkauft.
Der Verbraucher wundert sich dann, daß er für sein hart verdientes Geld überteuerten Plunder kauft...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## YakuzaInk (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



Tipp schrieb:


> Was anderes habe ich ja auch nicht behauptet...


 
wollte mit meinem beitrag nur bisschen was zum thema beitragen und hab das posting was als zitat mit drin war nur als aufhänger genommen um bisschen zu erklären #h

Ich habe meine Ausbildung zum Industriekaufmann in nem großen produzierenden pharmazeutischen Betrieb gemacht.. daher hab ich schon einiges an kenntnissen über produktmanagement, marketing, vertrieb usw usw usw gelernt.. hinzukommt das ich vor der Ausbildung schon mehrere jahre nebenbei in nem größeren angelmarkt gejobbt habe.. von daher kenn ich mich so bisschen mit der materie aus.. und wenns nicht so verzwickt wäre, hättest du auch nicht 3 jahre lang 2 x die woche berufsschule während der ausbildung


----------



## Udo561 (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Dann wird die Produktion in Billiglohnländer verlegt, und immer mehr Produkte minderer Qualität werden noch zu hohen Preisen über den Markennamen verkauft.
> Der Verbraucher wundert sich dann, daß er für sein hart verdientes Geld überteuerten Plunder kauft...
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Hi,
genau so sieht es aus.
Da produziert ein Unternehmen in China , druckt auf gleiche Ware verschiedene "Markennamen".
Gruß udo
http://www.heyufishingtackle.com/index.html#


----------



## YakuzaInk (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



riecken schrieb:


> und mein Chef wahre bestellt und es kommt so ca. hin der EK preis ist meist ca 50% vom VK preis der Händler hat noch 19% steure und den Rest (31%) für Lager,Storm und so weiter der Rest ist sein Gewinn !


 
das kannst du so auch nicht verallgemeinert sagen.. je mehr der händler einkauft, um so geringer wird der EK.. es gibt staffelungen die die attraktivität steigern sollen.. angenommen du hast n kleinen angelladen und bestellst bei der firma Zebco.. du kaufst bei der firma zebco für 100€ im Jahr waren ein, dann bezahlst du den preis der in deinem händlerkatalog steht.. kaufst du jetzt aber für 10000€ im Jahr bei Zebco ein, wird dir als händler n skonto von X % gewährt. Kaufst du für 20000€ ein, wird der skonto prozentsatz noch höher.. das heißt je mehr umsatz du den firmen bringst, um so mehr kommen sie dir entgegen und um so geringer wird dein EK wohingegend dein VK gleichbleibend ist.

Der Händler macht sein geld mit den kleinteilen.. da ist die gewinnspanne größer als bei großen teilen.. ein kleines Beispiel: Du hast wieder dein Angelgeschäft und bietest ne Rolle für 50€ an. An dieser Rolle machst du 20€ gewinn. Die Rolle steht aber 2 Wochen in deinem laden bevor sie jemand kauft.. die 2 wochen nimmt die rolle ein stück von deinen lagerkapazitäten weg die du bezahlen musst.. also liegt der gewinn nur noch bei 19.50€ Hast du jetzt Wirbel bestellt und legst die zum verkauf aus sieht das bisschen anders aus. Du kaufst für 30€ 30 tütchen mit wirbeln, diese wirbel verkaufst du für 2€ pro tüte.. innerhalb der 2 wochen sind die 30 tüten weg, weil wirbel viel schneller verkauft werden.. (liegt daran das man wirbel öfters neu kauft als rollen und die auch schneller gekauft sind als ne neue rolle) du hast 30€ gewinn gemacht, die lagerkosten sind geringer als die bei der rolle weil die wirbel weniger platz wegnehmen, ziehst du also nochmal 0,20€ ab.. bist du bei nem gewinn von 29,80€
deswegen wird der meiste gewinn mit kleinteilen gemacht.. 

und da du ja in nem angelladen schaffst, wirst du ja mitbekommen das am tag viel mehr haken, bleie, schwimmer, wirbel usw usw usw übern tisch gehen als ruten, rollen, liegen & co.


----------



## YakuzaInk (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

riecken, noch zu der steuer.. lass dir das am Montag mal erklären 

du wirst überrascht sein wer letztendlich die 19% zahlt, es ist nämlich nicht dein chef...


----------



## cafabu (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Also, die betriebswirtschaftliche Seite wollte ich nicht diskutieren. Dafür gibt es ein Studium. Und außerdem meinte ich genügend gesagt zu haben, dass die „high end Preise“ auch nicht betriebswirtschaftlich begründet sind.
Natürlich sind Flaggschiffe im Marketing ein absolutes Plus. Auch hier geht es mir nicht darum.
Besser finde ich das Argument, dass ein Wundergerät für 600€ den Markt öffnet um auch 20€ Materialien unter einem wohlklingenden Markennamen verkaufen zu können.  Die öffnet das Marketing von überteuerten Qualitäsprodukten, zu ganz gewöhnlichen Massenartikeln.
Nur z. B. was kostet eine Stella in der Herstellung (inkl. alle Nebenkosten) – was bezahlt ein Händler – (was wir bezahlen wissen wir)?
So entstehen zum Beispiel Sätze wie: Kauf Dir eine Shimano, da weißt Du was Du hast! 
Und ich behaupte nicht alle haben eine Top Qualität gegenüber anderen Herstellern.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## ernie1973 (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Hm,

ein Beispiel:

Ich habe einen Gegenstand, für den tatsächliche eine Menge an Käufern da ist, die sogar alle bereit sind, ihn für 100 € zu kaufen.....

Der Gegenstand liegt noch x Mal in meinem Keller - der Selbstlkostenpreis für mich liegt bei 2 € pro Gegenstand und ich komme immer wieder an Nachschub....

Was mache ich nun?

Verkaufe ich ihn so oft es geht zum höchsten Preis, den ich erzielen kann, also 100 € pro Stück, oder verkaufe ich ihn jeweils für 2,50 €, weil ich so ein netter Kerl bin?

Klar, wenn ich für 2,50 € 100.00 Stück verkaufen kann, dann hätte ich einen Gewinn von 5000 € gemacht - eine schöne Summe - wenn aber die Käuferschaft wirklich *DA* ist, die auch 100 € pro Stück bereit ist zu zahlen, dann hätte ich einen Gewinn von 9.800.000 € gemacht - eine viel viel schönere Summe....!

Da regelt also vermutlich die Nachfrage den Marktpreis - und kein guter Kaufmann wird auf einen Gewinn (vor Steuern & Abzug der sonstigen Kosten) verzichten, den er erzielen kann.

...wenn ich natürlich viel mehr verkaufen kann, indem ich einen Artikel etwas günstiger anbiete, dann muss ich mir das ausrechnen - aber warum sollte ich billiger verkaufen, wenn auch teuer gut klappt?

Klar - kommt immer wieder mal ´ne neue Modellreihe, dann verkaufen die Händler die "alten" Dinge mal günstiger, um nicht totes Kapital im Lager liegen zu haben, dass am Ende keiner mehr haben will...aber solange Kaufinteressenten da sind, versucht i.d.R. jeder Händler den maximalen Preis zu erzeilen.

Ausnahmen sind Lockangebote, die Kunden in den Laden ziehen oder an den Laden binden sollen, um auch beständig andere Dinge zu kaufen - aber die echt guten Lockangebote sind meist limitiert und zumeist auch schon "vergriffen", wenn ich im Laden ankomme.

:vik:

Oft bezalht man mehr, für eine "Marke", ein Image, einen Status, einen Namen - nur, um auch mal "dazuzugehören", obwohl es qualitativ vergleichbare, aber weniger "angesehene" Artikel auf dem Markt gibt - oft sind die Markensachen auch richtig gut, was aber ihren Preis meist nur in gewissen Grenzen rechtfertigt - der Rest ist für´s Ego des Käufers...!

*Fazit:*

*Dumm ist nur, wer Dummes tut & wer´s lang hat, kann´s lang hängen lassen!*

ernie


----------



## volkerm (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Früher stimmte der Spruch von Shimano, ist aber lange her.
Es ist ernüchternd, wenn man sich viele Produkte mit Markennamen näher betrachtet.
Noch schwieriger allerdings wird es, wenn man gute Produkte von "Namenlosen" sucht- in dem Segment ist weitgehend Nicht- Qualität am Start.
Vor größeren Anschaffungen schaue ich auch gern mal in englischen- oder US- Foren nach Erfahrungen.
Sicher sind große Namen wie Daiwa und Shimano in der Lage, nach wie vor, Spitzenqualität zu liefern.
Leider verkaufen die aber unter ihrem guten Namen auch bestenfalls mittlere Qualität.
Da muss man schon selektieren.


----------



## cafabu (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Hm,
> ein Beispiel:
> Ich habe einen Gegenstand, für den tatsächliche eine Menge an Käufern da ist, die sogar alle bereit sind, ihn für 100 € zu kaufen.....
> ernie



Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, also überteuert?
Carsten


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Moin,
sicher sind bei einigen Marken bestimmte Artikel hoffnungslos überteuert.
Wie bereits erwähnt zieht sich dies wie ein roter Faden durch unser Leben.
Es betrifft ja nicht nur Angelgerät-Autos,Elektronik,Bekleidung..
ABER es wird ja letztendlich niemand gezwungen diese Waren zu kaufen.
Wobei sich natürlich die Frage stellt, wie einige Verbraucher denn nun genau überteuert definieren.

Das 85 € Labelshirt mit dem"Made in China" Etikett an der Innenseite 
ist sicherlich mehr als überteuert..das grenzt an Nepp,die HighEnd Boilie Nadel in Edelstahl für knapp 30 Ocken dank Union Jack Gravur ist überteuerter Luxus fürs Auge,ein 911er Porsche zu 100000 € dagegen würde ich "nur"als teuer aber nicht überteuert einstufen.

Und sooo ganz unschuldig an der Situation ist der Verbraucher ja auch nicht gerade.Um beim Angelgerät zu bleiben;auch der Markt
kennt den gelegentlich mehr oder weniger durchbrechenden Tackleaffen
auf der Schulter ganz genau und versuchen halt diesen Umstand in bare
Münze umzusetzen.Ist ja legitim.Genauso legitim wie die Entscheidung des 
potentiellen Käufers zu tatsächlichen Mondpreisen Njet zu sagen.Auch so regelt man den Markt.
Wer zuerst kauft verliert...abwarten und Geld sparen.Und meist tun es ja
auch die Vorjahresmodelle zum "total veraltet Preis".Den Fischen ists eh wurscht.
Dafür lasse ich gerne eine Gewichtsabnahme von 20 g bei einer HyperGuFi Peitsche mit angeblicher Raumfahrt-und Top secret Technologie aussen vor und freue mich über eine Differenzersparnis.Die merke ich deutlicher.


----------



## Andal (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Wer einen Markenartikel möchte, der muss halt Marken-Preise bezahlen. Oder eben so lange suchen, bis er eine Alternative gefunden hat.

Was ist nun daran so neu und problematisch?

Oder, als dritte Alternative, ihr sucht euch solche Methoden aus, wo ihr froh seid, dass überhaupt Gerätschaften angeboten werden, weil sie so wenige Angler betreiben. Dann sind euch Marken und Preise zwangsläufig egal, weils sein muss!


----------



## flor61 (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Hallo Bordies,

schön, daß dieses , manchmal, heikle Thema hier geordnet diskutiert wird.
Ich werde mal phiosophisch werden und K. Marx einwerfen. Er sagt sinngemäß, daß der Wert einer Ware durch die in ihr steckende Arbeit bestimmt wird, und der Preis bestimmt sich daraus, was man bereit ist, dafür zu zahlen. So, jetzt mal nachdenken, welche Rolle Werbung in dieser Sache spielt.

Petri


----------



## cafabu (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wer einen Markenartikel möchte, der muss halt Marken-Preise bezahlen. Oder eben so lange suchen, bis er eine Alternative gefunden hat.
> 
> Was ist nun daran so neu und problematisch?



Eben, neu ist es nicht, aber hier im Board ständig präsent. Andal, ich kenne viele Deiner Beiträge, gerade aus dem high end Segment und stimme Dir oft zu. Aber hier im Board scheint es einen Markenhimmel zu geben. Weiß Gott nicht bei allen, aber immer wieder. Und das finde ich diskussionswert.
Carsten


----------



## Gunnar. (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> Auftriebskorken von Fox primitive kleine Korkkugeln 10stück haben glaub ich um die 6euro gekostet dafür bekomm ich im Bastelgeschäft ca 100Stück.
> Wenn das nicht leicht überteuert ist.
> MfG


 
Das ist das Paradebeispiel für eine Überteuerung allein des Namens wegen.Ansonsten ist dieser Preis durch nichts zu rechtfertigen.
Wer soetwas kauft muß ein echter Markenfetischist sein.Einen anderen Grund sehe ich sonst nicht.
Man sagt zwar immer das die Nachfrage den Preis (mit)bestimmt.Aber in diesem Fall wohl kaum.


----------



## Andal (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Meinen Markenfimmel kann ich leicht erklären. 

Ich habe mich bis heute, in diesem Sommer werden es 45 Jahre, über schon so viele minderwertige Dinge, billiges G'lumperts, geärgert, dass sich dadurch einige vertrauenswürdige Marken herauskristalisiert haben. Da kann ich mir sicher sein, muss aber auch für die Sicherheit einen Obulus abdrücken. Mir ist es das für meine Leidenschaft und knapp bemessene Angelzeit, jedoch unbedingt wert!

Wäre ich außerdem ein normaler Wobblerer, oder reiner Gummifischlist, hätte ich es vielleicht einfacher, weil eben eine viel größere Fülle an Ruten, Rollen und Zubehör angeboten wird. Bin ich aber nicht, oder halt nur zu einem verschwindend geringem Anteil.

Als old school coarse angler bin ich in gewisser Weise auf bestimmte Marken angewiesen. Zu englischen Centrepins, oder einigen Ruten von der Insel gibt es halt keine Alternativen, oder sie sind dann nur ein müder Abklatsch dessen, was sie sein sollten.

Daraus ergibt sich für mich ein gewisser Markenzwang, den ich aber durchaus nicht als unangenehm empfinde, ihn sogar recht gerne zelebriere. Ein kleines Beispiel. Zum Händeabwischen würde es beim Feedern jeder alte Handtuchfetzen tun. Ich finde es aber angenehm und charmant versnobt, wenn es eine original Peter Drennan Handtuchschürze mit angenähtem Gürtel ist. Es ist komfortabel und ich gebe zu, dass ich die bisweilen konsternierten Blicke anderer Angler genieße. Wer kann, der kann. Und wer es nicht kann, der möchte es vielleicht!?

Andererseits ist es mir vollkommen egal, womit mein Nachbar angelt und sei es das allerletzte Gerödel; er muss ja damit klarkommen. Nur wenn mich einer nach Gerätschaften fragt, dann werde ich ihm nur das ans Herz legen, was ich aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung bestätigen kann. In dem Zusammenhang muss man aber bitte akzeptieren, dass ich gelegentlich eine Marke durch die Bank ablehne, was dann aber auch seine, b.z.w. meine Gründe hat.


----------



## cafabu (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Hy Andal,
und genau das meinte ich.
Carsten


----------



## volkerm (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Hallo Andal und Carsten,

ich schaue und kaufe nicht selten in UK.
Dort gibt es für viele Disziplinen besseres Zeug als hier, und günstiger.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Lorenz (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



cafabu schrieb:


> Sind bestimmte Namen und/oder bei bestimmten Herstellern überteuert?



Die Skellis kosten im Angebot ab ~55 (Serie 2,die Dropshot in 1,8m;die 2,1m fangen dann so bei spontan geschätzten 80 an)...was ist daran überteuert?

Wer immer das neuste will und bereit ist dafür viel mehr zu bezahlen ist doch selber schuld! Hier im Forum sieht man es doch auch,dass sich gleich wenn es auf den Markt kommt manche auf den Kram stürzen.Da wäre ich als Händler doch schön blöd wenn ich gleich zu anfang die Preise drücke und an dem "ich-muss-das-jetzt-unbedingt-sofort-haben"-Kundenkreis bedeutend weniger verdiene...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Andal und Carsten,
> 
> ich schaue und kaufe nicht selten in UK.
> Dort gibt es für viele Disziplinen besseres Zeug als hier, und günstiger.
> ...


 

Ja,richtig....Überteuerung,DAS deutsche Phänomen ?Nicht nur
bei Angelgerät..


----------



## Tipp (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Das ist das Paradebeispiel für eine Überteuerung allein des Namens wegen.Ansonsten ist dieser Preis durch nichts zu rechtfertigen.
> Wer soetwas kauft muß ein echter Markenfetischist sein.Einen anderen Grund sehe ich sonst nicht.
> Man sagt zwar immer das die Nachfrage den Preis (mit)bestimmt.Aber in diesem Fall wohl kaum.



In diesem Fall ist es z.B. die Nachfrage nach dem Namen.
Das lässt sich leicht mit simpelen Fußballsammelkarten erklären.
Eine ist teurer und somit "mehr wert" als die andere, obwohl sie beide aus dem gleichen Material und aus der gelichen Produktion sind.

Was ich eigentlich erklären wollte ist, dass z.B. der Kaffee vom Aldi oft der Gleiche ist, wie der teure wo andere Marken draufstehen.
Man muss halt die Kosten für eine Produktion sehen.
Maschinen usw. wollen bezahlt werden. Je mehr man produzieren und verkaufen kann, desto eher decken sich die Kosten.
Wenn die Nachfrage nach einem bestimmten "namhaften" Produkt die Kosten und den erwarteten Reingewinn nicht deckt, bringt man das gleiche Produkt eben auch unter anderem Namen auf den Markt.

Hier wurde ja in einem anderen Thread schonmal erwähnt, dass z.B. Skoda die gleichen Teile verbaut wie VW, nur, dass Skoda eben (auf Grunde der Nachfrage nach dem Namen) günstiger verkauft wird.ging es hier denn nicht eigentlich darum, ob Produkte ohne bekannten Namen nicht im Grunde manchmal gleichwertig sein können wie welche, wo ein bekannter Name draufsteht?


----------



## ernie1973 (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



cafabu schrieb:


> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, also überteuert?
> Carsten


 
In Relation zur tatsächlich erbrachten Leistung / Qualität:

*JA!*

...aber solange genug Angler die volle Kohle auch zahlen, wird man nichts ändern - warum auch?

E.


----------



## Lorenz (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



Tipp schrieb:


> ging es hier denn nicht eigentlich darum, ob Produkte ohne bekannten Namen nicht im Grunde manchmal gleichwertig sein können wie welche, wo ein bekannter Name draufsteht?


Sicher können sie das.Sind sie aber immernoch soviel günstiger wenn man weiß wo es den Kram mit "Namen" billig gibt bzw. auf entsprechende Angebote wartet?  Wer Marken und Produktfixiert ist und den Kram gleich haben muss,der muss dann halt auch den Preis zahlen.

Wenn ich hier lese,dass Rapala ja so teuer ist und die Preise hier in D dann doch gezahlt werden,dann denk ich an die Preise die ich bei ebay.com (USA,UK...) zahle und lach mir eins ins Fäustchen! Powerpro,Lucky Craft usw. usf. ...selbst hier im Forum greifen viele ja immernoch nicht auf die günstigeren und x-fach geposteten Quellen zurück.Selber schuld,sag ich da nur!


----------



## cafabu (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...aber solange genug Angler die volle Kohle auch zahlen, wird man nichts ändern - warum auch?
> 
> E.



Will ja auch nichts ändern, sondern nur ein Meinungsbild haben.
Carsten


----------



## volkerm (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Ich sehe das nüchtern, wie bei Autos.
Lasst mal andere die neueste Generation testen, so sie sich bewährt, kann man dann die "Auslaufmodelle" günstig bekommen.


----------



## kati48268 (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Es ist doch nix Neues, dass für den "guten" Namen eines Produktes, ob Angelkram oder egal was, draufgezahlt wird.
Ebenso, dass derselbe Krempel auch oft unter No-Name-Labels zu haben ist.

Meint jemand wirklich, dass Edekas 'Gut & Günstig' ein eigener Hersteller ist, der alles -von Käse bis Keks- herstellt?
Oder das Askari eine Fabrik hat, wo Kogha-Schnüre, -Rollen & -Haken gleichzeitig hergestellt werden?

Andersherum produziert natürlich auch ein namhafter Hersteller nicht alles selbst; auch da wird zugekauft.

Marke ist _nicht_ gleichbedeutend mit Qualität, nicht mal mit gleichbleibendem Qualitätsniveau (was eine Marke eigentlich erst aus macht).

Und ein Blick in die Tageszeitung widerlegt dieses alte Märchen:


YakuzaInk schrieb:


> ...von daher werden die unternehmen in den seltensten fällen auf die idee kommen sich den namen wieder kaputt zu machen in dem sie schlechte bzw. produkte mit schlechter qualität auf den markt bringen...


beinahe täglich.


----------



## Novice (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Die Frage des Threads könnte auch heissen:

Wieviel Gewinnmarge ist in einem Produkt? Und wieviel ist ok, und was ist einfach unverschämt? 

Der Einzelhändler wird in der Regel eine Marge von 100% haben, d.h. er kauft die Produkte zur hälfte des Verkaufspreises. Egal ob 50 oder 500 EUR, viel schlimmer ist doch, das überall der UVP des Herstellers darufgetackert wird und ab ins Regal. Und da bleiben die Stücke bis sie Jemand kauft oder der Kuckuck sie mir enteignet. Hat denn jeder Händler die gleiche Kostenstruktur? Oder kalkuliert mit der exakten Gewinnmarge? Oder ist es vielmehr der Hersteller (eigentlich stellen die kaum noch was her sondern vertreiben nur noch den China-Kram), der jeden Händler mit Lieferstop bedroht, bei Unterschreitung gewisser Verkaufspreise?


----------



## Andal (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Viele Großhändler und Marken haben so horrende Mindestmengen bei der Erstbestellung, dass dem Händler voerst gar nichts anderes übrig bleibt, als den UVP zu verlangen. Nicht wenige Händler gehören Einkaufsketten an. Das verbessert zwar ihren eigenen Schnitt bei der Beschaffung, zwingt sie aber auch, dann einen bestimmten Preis zu verlangen, den der Handelsring für sie festlegt. Am Ende strampeln halt die kleinen und unabhängigen Läden gegen die Ketten und großen Onlineshops. Tel Aviv, so ist dem Leben und es is' beinhart!


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, mit welchem Ansatz hier einige an die Sache herangehen.

Ob ein Produkt überteuert ist oder nicht hängt doch nicht davon ab, wieviel irgendwer daran verdient. 

Es hängt zuerst davon ab, ob diese Sache mir beim Kaufentscheid das Geld wert ist. Also ob ich bereit bin, den geforderten Preis zu zahlen. 

Dann hängt es weiter davon ab, ob die versprochenen Produkteigenschaften eingehalten werden.

Stimmen beide Faktoren, war das Produkt nicht überteuert. Völlig unabhängig ob es ein 3€ Artikel ist oder etwas für 300€.
Da spielt es keinerlei Rolle, ob der Artikel später für die Hälfte vertickt wird. Ändert nix daran, dass der Artikel im Moment des Kaufes für mich sein Geld wert war. 


Kaufe ich etwas obwohl es mir eigentlich zu teuer ist ( nicht ob ich es mir locker leisten kann, sondern weil ich vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis nicht überzeugt bin), nur weil ich es unbedingt haben will, dann ist es in jedem Fall überteuert. Gleiches gilt, wenn die Produkteigenschaften nicht den Versprechungen entsprechen. 

Was hier diskutiert wird, ist etwas ganz anderes. Nämlich wie hoch ist die Gewinnspanne, die ich einem Händler zugestehe.
Also darf der sich von meinem Geld einen fetten Gewinn einheimsen?

Ja, klar darf er. Es ist sein gutes Recht für einen Artikel so viel zu verlangen, wie er möchte. Und es ist mein gutes Recht, diesen Preis zu akzeptieren oder eben nicht.


----------



## micha84 (20. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

ich bevorzuge markenqulität vielleicht ist der preis einbisscher höher aber dafür habe ich was wo länger am leben bleibt. vielleicht gibt es no name marken wo gleiche qualität bietet aber diese halten sich in sehr geringen anzahl. 
mit markenqualität habe ich in meinem leben nur beste erfahrungen gesammelt egal ob es kleidung,lebensmittel,ersatzteil fürs auto oder angelausrüstung. viele no name produkte sind dagegen schon längst im müll eine qulitätsmarke hat seinen ruf auch aufbauen müssen und das über jahrzente und deshalb lassen sie sich den namen bezahlen mir ist es allerdings auch wert.

schlisslich fahren die meisten deutsche lieber deutsche autos statt irgendwelche chinesische oder indische marken also achtet doch jeder auf einer art auf die marke ;-)


----------



## Gemini (21. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Ein Thread mit Licht und Bullshit... 

Ja, mich kotzt es an wenn ich in Deutschland für einen bestimmten Wobbler 25.00€ bezahlen soll und das gleiche Stück Plastik für 12.00€ oder weniger in Amerika zu haben ist.

Liegt es an der höheren Nachfrage in Amerika oder den Konditionen die den jeweiligen Landes-Distributoren oder Niederlassungen auferlegt werden? Ich weiss es nicht insofern kann ich darüber nicht urteilen.

Ein schönes Beispiel zum Thema ist die Megabass Racing Condition 256, ein schönes Röllchen für 800.00USD welches es ohne kosmetischen Megabass-Chichi wohl auch von Daiwa gibt, aber billger. Trotzdem hätte ich sie gerne weil sie hammer aussieht.

Wenn es um Liebhabertum oder Fetischismus geht bringen rationale Argumente doch nichts, das ist aber nicht nur beim Angeln so. Es wird in jedem Bereich für Qualität und/oder Marke mehr bezahlt, das hat aber auch oft seinen guten Grund und liegt nicht nur an der Profitgier der Hersteller sondern u.a. auch an dem ganzen Apparat den eine Marke unterhalten muss um Markenstatus zu erreichen und vor allem zu halten.


Ein anderes Thema ist das immer wieder diskutierte "Alle lassen in der gleichen Fabrik zusammenschrauben"

Da weiss ich ungefähr wie es läuft. Natürlich gibt es chinesische Auftragshersteller, die für zig Marken oder Importeure Ware herstellen.

*ABER*

Mal in der groben Kurzversion:

*Markenhersteller:
*- Auftraghersteller (China) lässt sich auf ziemlich unangenehmen Knebelvertrag ein 
  (Menge, Fabrikauslastung und Reputation lockt)
- Produkt-Design und genauste Spezifikation wird vom Auftraggeber geliefert
- Erste Mockups werden erstellt und vom Auftraggeber geprüft und ggfls. korrigiert
- Wenn alles passt werden Toolings erstellt, die ersten Ergebnisse vom Plastic Injection 
  Molding, Diecast, Die Cut etc. werden geprüft und ggfls. die Formen/Molds/Toolings 
  überarbeitet
- Danach geht es an den PP Run (Pilot Production). Erste Charge wird getestet etc. und im 
  besten Falle zur Produktion freigegeben
- SOP (Start of Production), Ware wird in Massenfertigung produziert, der Auftraggeber hat 
  Qualitätssicherung im Werk und lässt permanent Muster-Chargen testen. (Zu den hier 
  manchmal ungeliebten japanischen Marken kann ich sagen dass ich schon QCs von 
  japanischen Herstellern in chinesischen Werken mit Lupen nach Kratzern im Lack habe 
  suchen sehen)
- Ware wird verschifft, Vermarktung beginnt.
- Evtl. Rückrufe werden zum Teil vom Auftragshersteller bezahlt, wenn die Knebelverträge 
  knebelig genug formuliert wurden...

- Alle wichtigen Prozesse werden normalerweise von Mitarbeitern des Auftraggebers begleitet oder aus der Zentrale überprüft.

*Importeur/B- oder C-Marke *_

- Hersteller bietet neues Produkt auf Messe oder bei Geschäftstermin an.
- Importeur verhandelt Preis, Bestellmenge und evtl. Exklusivität für bestimmte Märkte.
- Muster wird getestet und Verbesserungen (meistens kosmetischer Natur) werden 
  abgestimmt.
- Produktion startet.
- Endkontrolle durch Werk oder externen Dienstleister im Herstellerland.
- Verschiffung (21-26 Tage nach DE), Vertrieb_


----------



## hulkhomer (21. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Ich denke auch, dass man einem Händler nicht vorwerfen kann, dass er den (für sich) bestmöglichen Preis verlangt. 

Allerdings haben das ja die Verbraucher selber in der Hand. Und solange es Leute gibt, die die Preise bezahlen, wird das auch dazu führen, dass in Deutschland die Preise sehr hoch sind. 

Ein gutes Beispiel ist hier wirklich die ABU Premier. Wenn es die jetzt für 130€ gibt, auf der anderen Seite ein Händler die (aktuell) für 260€ anbietet, dann kann man niemandem etwas vorwerfen. Außer dem "Michel", der die für den doppelten Preis kauft. 

Häufig wirkt es so, dass sich Menschen einerseits (gerade im Hobbybereich) über die Höhe der Anschaffungen profilieren. Das aber häufig bei Teilen, die man gut präsentieren kann. 

Auf der anderen Seite werden dann nämlich Wirbel der untersten Schublade verwendet, die an einer 300€ Rute (nach 6 Monaten für 150€ zu haben) mit 250€ Rolle (s.o. für 130€) verwendet werden. 

Fazit: Preise vergleichen und nicht sofort bei erscheinen kaufen. Hirn einschalten, Werbung und Begriffe aus der Werbung hinterfragen.  

Auf der anderen Seite kann man aber getrost beim Präsenz-Händler einen gewissen Aufpreis zahlen, Beratung vor Ort um dann online zu bestellen ist assozial. Ich persönlich finde einen 10-20% Aufschlag gegenüber einem guten online-Preis (inkl. Versand) durchaus angemessen.

PS: Übrigens geht die ABU Premier gebraucht aktuell bei ebay für über 150€ (ohne Versand) weg, noch Fragen?


----------



## DerJonsen (21. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



hulkhomer schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass man einem Händler nicht vorwerfen kann, dass er den (für sich) bestmöglichen Preis verlangt.
> 
> 
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite kann man aber getrost beim Präsenz-Händler einen gewissen Aufpreis zahlen, Beratung vor Ort um dann online zu bestellen ist assozial.



Ist es das? Man kann doch einem Verbraucher nicht vorwerfen den für sich günstigen Preis zu bezahlen? Asozial ist es sicher nicht...
:m


----------



## Gemini (21. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Wenn man schon so schlau/überlegen ist wäre es zumindest unfair die Beratung vor Ort zu kassieren und dann ungesehen online zu bestellen.

Der Händler hat Kosten für Verkaufsräume, Personal, hängt evtl. von Bedingungen seines Franchise oder Ditributionspartners ab, etc.

Ware die ich nicht vor Ort bekomme oder die übertrieben teuer ist bestelle ich natürlich auch online.


----------



## DerJonsen (21. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



Gemini schrieb:


> Wenn man schon so schlau/überlegen ist wäre es zumindest unfair die Beratung vor Ort zu kassieren und dann ungesehen online zu bestellen.
> 
> Der Händler hat Kosten für Verkaufsräume, Personal, hängt evtl. von Bedingungen seines Franchise oder Ditributionspartners ab, etc.
> 
> Ware die ich nicht vor Ort bekomme oder die übertrieben teuer ist bestelle ich natürlich auch online.



Stimmt, da liegt das Problem, der OnlineDistributor hat vllt ne kleine Lagerhalle und nen Büro, dazu kommen nu noch Versandkosten die er meist noch an den Kunden weitergibt.

Und ganz ehrlich nen Angelladen will ich auch nicht haben, ich seh es bei dem Franchiser in KT (Fisherm.Part.) der hatte Anfangs oft neue Pächter, riesige Lagerhalle mit großen Sortiment, klar will das bezahlt werden, auch die Rolle Klopapier die der Azubi verkackt, sofern er denn einen hat... Nur ist die Beratung wirklich eine gute Beratung oder ist es ein gutes Verkaufsgespräch seitens des VK??? Bei letzterem glaube ich einfach ich kriege durch das Inet oft(!!!!, nicht immer nein nein) eine "bessere" Beratung, mit dem Nachteil ich kann die Sachen nicht anfassen...

Fand ich übrigens sehr Interessant zu lesen, deine Prozessabfolge in der Produktionsabwicklung, weißt du das von Angelgeräten oder aus anderer Industrie (wobei ich fast glaube es nimmt sich nicht viel, hatte solche Beispiele auch schon, studiumsbedingt...)

Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe, bzw. zu wenig Einblicke habe und kein Praxisbeispiel im Job oder Studium erleben durfte ist wie so eine Mischkalkulation funktioniert bei OnlineShop und Laden...die bieten ja die Katalogsachen online zum gleichen Preis an wie in den Geschäftsräumen(weiß auch nicht ob es immer so ist aber was anderes würde ja aus Sicht des Kunden keinen Sinn ergeben...) Wie kalkulieren die das, ergibt ja rein betriebswirtschaftlich keinen Sinn, ist dann der Katalogpreis einfach "zu hoch" oder kalkulieren die mit Haupteinnahmen aus dem OnlineVerkauf und setzen die Ladenpreise zu niedrig...#c oder wird gemischt und am Ende hat man aufgrund der Verkaufszahlen die idealen ZUschläge....

auch egal ziemlich viel Off-Topic sorry, ich wollte mit meiner Aussage einfach nur schnippisch auf seine Argumentation hinweisen, die aufgrund seiner vorherigen Aussage nicht allzuviel Sinn m.E. gemacht hat...Wenn der Angelpaule umme Ecke ne gute Beratung anbietet und die Rute dafür nen paar Prozent teurer ist, dann habe ich fairerweise die Beratung bezahlt und das ist  v.a. FAIR (mit sozial oder asozial hat es trotzdem nichts am Hut :m)

und btt: ob Sachen überteuert sind oder nicht hängt für mich ganz einfach davon ab ob sinnvolles Material verwendet wird und ich Geld für FuE ausgebe, bzw. noch ein bisschen wie oben erwähnt für den Vertriebskanal oder den Markennamen, wenn er z.B. für Langlebigkeit und Qualität steht... aber doch um Himmels Willen nicht wenn 50% des Preises für Marketing entstehen, damit erforscht wird wie ich als Kunde bereit bin das meiste Geld dafür auszugeben und damit be******** ich mich ja doppelt...|wavey:


----------



## cafabu (21. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Ich meinte mit meinem Discussionsanstoß in keiner Weise den Endhändler. 
Vielmehr die eigentlichen Hersteller. M. E. haben die ein paar total überteuerte Flaggschiffe, die eine Qualitätsnorm festlegen und den Verkauf aller anderen Sachen nach sich ziehen.
Werbeprinzip: Wenn ich mir schon keinen Maibach leisten kann, will ich wenigstens einen alten 190er. Dann stimmt wenigstens die Firma.
Carsten


----------



## angler1996 (21. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Du hast das doch richtig dargestellt, deswegen eben der Maybach/ Phaeton nach Oben und den Rest mit dem gleichen Markenimmage für alle anderen, siehe Stella bis zur was ist die billigste Shimmi?
Marketingstrategie zur Durchsetzung der wirtschaftliche Ziele/ Marktposition. Kritisch wird es nur , wenn der Käufer vergisst , dass die Alivio qualitätsmäßig eben keine Stella ist. Oder die Qualität entsprechend der jeweiligen Preisgruppe eben nicht(mehr) passt).
Das manches in Amiland billiger ist als hier, liegt einfach am anderem Markt.
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

@Carsten

Fast richtig.

Teure Flaggschiffe sind in aller Regel Imageprodukte mit denen wenig Geld verdient, oder gar zugesetzt wird.

Geld wird mit Großserien verdient. Da spielen Lagerumschlag, gebundenes Kapital, Maschinenlaufzeiten, Rüstzeiten, Deckungsbeiträge und andere Faktoren eine wesentliche Rolle.

Fixe Kosten teilen sich auf die Anzahl der verkauften Artikel auf. Je kleiner die Serie, um so höher die Fixkosten pro Stück. 

Ziel eines Flaggschiffes ist es nicht, damit Geld zu verdienen, sondern ein positives Image aufzubauen oder zu stärken und dadurch mehr Produkte in der unteren und mittleren Preisebene zu verkaufen. 

Diese Flaggschiffe sind also keineswegs überteuert im Sinne von "da macht der Hersteller ordentlich Kohle mit" sondern die meisten Hersteller sind froh die Dinger kostendeckend an den Mann zu bringen.


----------



## DerJonsen (21. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

das stimmt, die Absatzzahlen werden sich in Relation zu den günstigeren Artikeln in Grenzen halten... man zahlt dann eben viel Geld für ein "exklusiveres" Produkt...

deswegen können sie aus Sicht den Endverbrauchers trotzdem überteuert sein #c#c#c aber man hat dann eben etwas, was nicht jeder andere auch hat... wie in jedem Bereich...subjektiv, kommt darauf an was man möchte...|wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (21. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @Carsten
> 
> Fast richtig.
> 
> ...


 
Meines Erachtens fast richtig:q
Es gibt so Einige , die im Segment Oberklasse Geld verdienen und das denke ich nicht zu knapp ( bei Autos z.B BMW 7 an aufwärts, braucht kein Mensch, gekauft wird der trotzdem)
Sind allerdings wirklich nur die, die da ihren Platz gefunden haben, der Rest, der versucht in die preisklasse zu kommen,legt sicher drauf.
Gruß A.


----------



## DerJonsen (21. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Ja wenn sich das ganze zur Gelddruckmaschine etabliert hat, aber das wird es wohl kaum bei Angelrollen geben...|kopfkrat  da hat die Angelrolle glaube ich gesamtbevölerungstechnisch nichtmal annähernst (wenn es hier einen superlativ gibt^^) den Prestigewert eines Autos...


vermute ich zumindest

gab auch mal ne interessante Studie, seitdem die Gangsterrapper in ihren Videos immer mehrLuxusmarken verwenden (CrystalChampagner, Luis Vuitton, D&G) hat sich deren Absatz erhöht, jetzt müsste nur noch mal nen Gangstarappa mit ner Stella im Video Posen


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Klar jammert jeder, dass alles (vom Sprit über Nahrungsmittel bis zu den Steuern) viel zu teuer ist....

Ich als Schwabe natürlich sowieso.... ;-)))

Aber jeder, der da jammert, sollte daran denken, dass davon auch Menschen leben -  sei es in der Herstellung, im Vertrieb oder im Service.

Nicht jeder hat das Glück beim Staat angestellt zu sein, wo dann weder Wirschaftlichkeit noch Leistung eine Rolle bei der Bezahlung spielen..

Interessanterweise finden aber viele, welche über "zu hohe Preise" meckern, es vollkommen unverständlich, dass sie selber (zu?) wenig verdienen - vielleicht mal dran denken, dass das alles irgendwie zusammen hängt.....

Und "Marke" wird nun mal durch "Marketing" gemacht - da werden wir ale nix dran ändern können....

Und das muss man bezahlen - zuerst als Firma, dann als Kunde...

Und da wiederum stellt sich dann die Frage: 
Bezahlt man den Namen?

Ja, klar - siehe oben:
Name=Marke=Marketingkosten

Vorteil (im Normalfall):
Eine Marke wird im allgemeinen darauf achten, dem Markennamen keinen Schaden zu zufügen, da es zuerst mal viel Geld gekostet hat, den Namen (bzw. die Marke) aufzubauen.

Von daher kann man im allgemeinen davon ausgehen, dass im Schadensfalle eine im allgemeinen (Ausnahmen dürten auch hier die Regel bestätigen) eher kundenfreundliche Regulierung stattfinden wird als bei einem NoName-Produkt. 

Bei NoNames heisst es dann gleich: Was erwartest Du eigentlich - billig gekauft, selber schuld...

Insofern sind Namen "teuer" - ob sie überteuert sind, muss jeweils der Kunde entscheiden. Nur der weiss, was er bereit ist für diese Vorteile auszugeben (oder eben auch nicht)..

Und nur daran misst sich letztlich, ob dann ein Produkt oder eine Dienstleistung *zu* teuer ist.

Jeder wird versuchen, seine Ware oder Dienstleistung mit der größtmöglichen Spanne zu verkaufen.

Jeder Arbeiter wird das tun, wenn er die Möglichkeit hat (siehe Lokführergewerkschaft), genauso jeder Unternehmer und jede Firma und jeder Konzern.

Der Verkaufspreis bzw. die Frage "zu teuer" richtet sich also nicht nur Kosten, sondern auch danach, was die Ware oder Dienstleistung dem jeweiligen Kunden wert ist.

Also der "Nachfrage"...

Und so wie man die Wahl zwischen technisch auf den gleichen Plattformen basierenden  mit den gleichen tehnischen Komponenten gebauten Skoda, VW oder Audi mit deutlich differierenden Presien wählen kann, kann man das auch bei Angelgerät oder sonstigen Produkten oder Dienstleistungen.

*"Zu teuer"*, um zur Frage des TE zurückzukommen, gibt es also per se mal nicht.

Denn wenn was so *"zu teuer"* wäre, dass die Verkaufserlöse de Kosten nicht mehr decken (wenn also zu viele Kunden nicht mehr bereit sind, das verlangte Geld zu bezahlen), verschwindet ein Produkt oder eine Dienstleistung sehr schnell vom Markt.

Solange also ein Produkt noch angeboten wird, kann es nicht allgemein *"zu teuer"* sein - sondern nur für einen individuellen Kunden.

Insofern ist die Frage eigentlich falsch gestellt - und kann eigentlich auch nicht beantwortet werden.

Da es dazu keine allgemeingültige Formel gibt, sondern das immer eine individuelle Entscheidung eines jeden Kunden bleiben wird, was ihm persönlich eine Ware oder eine Dienstleistung wert ist....


----------



## angler1996 (21. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Gesamtbevölkerung nein, Angler definitiv ja. Wobei die vielzitierte ( angeblich vielleicht überteuerte) Stella nicht so recht passt ( oder besser das Autobeispiel passt nicht so recht) Für bestimmte Angelei soll es ja ohne Stella nicht auf Dauer gehen ( allerdings ist diese Art der Angelei in D-land nicht zu finden und ich rede dabei auch nur nach)
Gruß A.


----------



## cafabu (21. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Weiß eigendlich jemand von Euch was für ein Materialwert, ohne Nebenkosten in einer Stella steckt? Würde mich mal Grundlegend interessieren.
Carsten


----------



## KHof (21. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Hallo!

Magnesium kostet derzeit 252 ct/lb an der Rohstoffbörse.

Und was sagt uns das?


Klaus


----------



## Chrizzi (21. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



cafabu schrieb:


> Weiß eigendlich jemand von Euch was für ein Materialwert, ohne Nebenkosten in einer Stella steckt? Würde mich mal Grundlegend interessieren.
> Carsten



Mich würde mal interessieren was an Materialwert in Kunstdiamanten steckt, ohne Nebenkosten. 


Was für ein Vergleich.


----------



## Gemini (21. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Ich denke cabafu meint die Herstellungskosten...

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen dass noch nicht mal die Landesgesellschaften diese Kosten im Detail kennen.


----------



## Chrizzi (21. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



KHof schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Magnesium kostet derzeit 252 ct/lb an der Rohstoffbörse.
> 
> ...



Du musst aber noch Alu, Zink und Kupfer, Eisen, Titan, Stickstoff, Sauerstoff, Kohlenstoff und und und mit einberechnen. Da können noch mal 3 - 5 Cent mehr drauf kommen.


Edit: 





Gemini schrieb:


> Ich denke cabafu meint die Herstellungskosten...



Wären das nicht unter anderem die Nebenkosten?


----------



## angelpfeife (21. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Der reine Materialwert dürfte wohl bei wenigen Euro liegen. So betrachtet ist eine Stella ja nix anderes wie 200gr mehr oder weniger teure Metalle und Kunststoffe.


----------



## Gemini (21. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Wären das nicht unter anderem die Nebenkosten?



Mit Herstellungskosten meine ich Materialeinsatz, Maschine, Mensch etc.

Und ich gehe davon aus dass er das meinte, gehe des weiteren davon aus dass diese Kosten niemandem hier bekannt sein dürften. 

Da scheinbar Interesse besteht mal ein paar Preise aus 2006 für Kleinstmengen (500pcs) von den Herstellern wo die bösen, bösen Importeure nur ihre Logos draufkleben tun... |rolleyes

Front Reel						
KP20						$8.2
KP30						$8.8
HG 10					$8.7
HG20						$9.4
KM 10					$9
KM 20					$9.1
NE 20						$7.8
NE 30						$8.4

rear reel						
YG 40						$8.8
YG 50						$9.4
SP 20						$7.8
SP 30						$8.4

Ich hatte für meinen Vater mal ein paar Röllchen und Ruten gesourced als ich dort unten gewohnt hab. Das dürfte so Lidl-Qualität gewesen sein, wobei die deutlich weniger bezahlen bei ihren Mengen. Ein paar der Rollen tun immer noch ihren Dienst, es war nicht nur Schrott dabei


----------



## Novice (21. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn wenn was so *"zu teuer"* wäre, dass die Verkaufserlöse de Kosten nicht mehr decken (wenn also zu viele Kunden nicht mehr bereit sind, das verlangte Geld zu bezahlen), verschwindet ein Produkt oder eine Dienstleistung sehr schnell vom Markt.


 
Fast Thomas. Etwas vor deinem Posting war der Thread aber schon in Richtung Quersubventionierung #h
Wer genaueres wissen will kann sich hier einlesen oder hier zum Solvency 2 / Basel 2.

Meine persönliche Meinung:
Die Steigerung der rücksichtslosesten Gewinnmaximierung nenne ich noch immer Gier. 

Und Deutschland ist ein UVP-Land von dilettantischen Kaufleuten (völlig überzogen auf den gesamten Einzelhandel hier angewandt |rolleyes).


----------



## Novice (21. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



cafabu schrieb:


> Weiß eigendlich jemand von Euch was für ein Materialwert, ohne Nebenkosten in einer Stella steckt? Würde mich mal Grundlegend interessieren.
> Carsten


 
Das wird hier keiner wissen oder dir sagen dürfen, wenn es denn einer weiß.

Der Preis aus der Fabrik bis zum Flughafen / Hafen exklusive Transportkosten zum Ziel wird FOB price genannt. 

Ich kann dir sagen, dass bei einem T-Shirt einer bestimmten Marke die Kosten bei ca. 2 Dollar liegen mit einfachem Siebdruck, mit Stickerei bei ca. 3,20 $ (gebügelt und einzeln abgepackt). Produktionsort Indien, Auflage je Designmuster und Farbe ca. 5000, UVP im Laden 35 EUR |bigeyes


----------



## TheFisherking (21. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hatte jetzt ehrlich gesagt weder die Lust noch Geduld, alle 7 Seiten durchzulesen.
Meine Meinung zum Thema ist: alle Branchen haben gewisse Snob- bzw. Marketing- Guru-Marken. Man denke nur an Apple in der Computerbranche oder an BMW/Audi/Mini/Maserati etc. bei den Autos. 
Was ist Realität, was Marketing? Das entscheiden im Zweifel die Kunden, weil sie das Gebotene bzw. Angebotene akzeptieren und den Preis bestimmen. 
Cormoran-Rollen kann man eben nicht für 450 Euro verkaufen, Shimano schon... Die machen besseres Branding bzw. Image-Marketing ;-)
Das Problem für mich als Anfänger ist jedoch, herauszufinden, wer jetzt wirklich die guten Produkte anbietet und wer nur mit heißer Luft und Hokus Pokus Fidibus arbeitet. 
Letztlich ist es ja überall gleich: man produziert einen Marktöffner wie z.B. die E-Klasse von Mercedes oder den Corolla von Toyota.
Da wird viel Geld in Qualität und Image reingesteckt, um später davon zehren zu können und diesen Familienmarken-Vorteil auf andere Unterkategorien überbürsten zu können, wie.... Makulatur ;-)

Um den gesamten Markt abdecken  und alle möglichen Kundenwünsche bedienen zu können, produziert man auch ganz Teures bzw. ganz Billiges, das den Namen trägt, nicht aber die gleiche Sorgfalt und Qualität beinhaltet, wie der Imageträger und eigentlich nur zur Portfolie-Anreicherung gedacht ist. 
Das sind die "gefährlichen" Produkte, weil sie das Logo und das Image von Hersteller xy beinhalten, nicht aber den qualitativen Gegenwert, den sich der unbedarfte Laie darunter verspricht. 
Ich kann jetzt aus dem Angelbereich keine Beispiele nennen mangels Erfahrung, aber in anderen Branchen ist es so üblich. 
Kann Beispiele aus der Pharma- und Automobilbranche nennen ;-)
LG und Petri
der Andi


----------



## Pikepauly (21. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Die immer wieder angeführte Stella ist auf jeden Fall jeden Cent wert.
Es wird nicht mehr so lange dauern und die Rollen kosten als grösseres Modell an 1000 Tsd. Euro in unserer "Gummiwährung".
Auch das werden genug Leute zahlen und warum auch nicht, jede Kurbelumdrehung macht Freude.


----------



## cafabu (22. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die immer wieder angeführte Stella ist auf jeden Fall jeden Cent wert.


 
Das wäre ja die Frage. 
Unbestritten, ich drufte 1x mit ihr angeln, ist die Stelle ein Traum. Aber Matrerialien und Bauteile finden sich auch in anderen TOP Rollen wieder, die nur die Hälfte kosten. Ist ja im Board schon oft genug erwähnt worden. Ich komme, als Vergleich, von der Idee nicht los das ich einen Ferrari fahre wärend mir bei 120 Std/km auf der Autobahn ein Dieselfahrer freundlich zuwinkt.
Carsten


----------



## Pikepauly (22. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Im Prinzip sind alle Shimano Spinnrollen auf einem System aufbauend 
konstruiert. Unterscheiden tun sich halt die verwandten Materialien in Güte, Beschaffenheit und Optik.
Um den "Wert" einer solchen Rolle beziffern zu können müsste man betriebsinterne Daten des Herstellers haben, sonst bleibt das alles Spekulation. Diese Daten wird aber keiner von uns bekommen.


----------



## volkerm (22. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Ich habe mich da bis jetzt ziemlich bedeckt gehalten.
Mal konkret:
Ich fische auf Meerforelle zwei Daiwa:
Tournament SS 2600
Tournament Airity 3012
Die zweite ist noch auf Bewährung, die erste hat sich bewährt, und kommt im Rucksack immer mit.
Vom Spulendurchmesser etwa Shim. 5000.
Was, bitte, kann die Stella besser?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Pikepauly (22. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Die Airity kenn ich schön leicht aber nicht so stabil.
Die andere kenne ich nicht, hört sich aber wahrscheinlich nach ner älteren Daiwa an also wahrscheinlich schwerer.
Von der Schnurverlegung sind die Shim. besser als die Daiwas zumindest mit Braid, dafür sind die Daiwas im Getriebe etwas robuster braucht man aber meiner Meinung nach nur wenn man Hänger über die Rolle lösen will und sowas sollte man auch mit ner Rolle für 30 Euro nicht machen.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Hab mir die eine Daiwa noch mal eben gesucht, in USA gibts die ja überall noch im Laden. Aber die wiegt fast 400 Gramm???
Das nächstkleinere Modell über 320 Gramm, das wäre jetzt für mich eher nix fürn Strand.


----------



## volkerm (22. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Die 2600 wiegt schon, ist aber auch ein Panzer.
Soo schlecht wickeln die nicht, ich fische aber sehr selten Geflecht.
Die Airity wickelt besser als die SS, ist aber bei 22er Mono unerheblich.
Bei Geflecht wickelt die SS optisch nicht so gut, praktisch kein Thema, gut, die Rolle stammt aus den späten 80ern.
Wie fragil die Airity ist, kann ich sagen, wenn ich die mit Geflecht auf Dorsch und Boddenhechte gefischt habe.
Das Gewicht war bei der Forellen- Fischerei der Faktor, eigentlich ist sie etwas zu feinmechanisch für die Küste.
Wir werden sehen.
Vom Gefühl her, und ich fische schwer und schnell auf Forelle, verwindet sich da nix.
Und die Airity ist gewuchtet, bei der SS merkt man, daß sie lebt.
Ist aber kein Manko, wenn sie an der Rute hängt und Last zieht.
Bremse bei beiden Rollen traumhaft, spricht sofort und ruckfrei an.
Bügelklapper bei der Bolzerei- kenne ich nicht.
Doch- einmal- der Handschuh blieb hängen, der Snaps war fort.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Pikepauly (22. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Ich habe auch lange an der Küste mit Mono gefischt, genau die 0,22 er
Stroft war lange meine Wahl. Irgendwann wollte ich aber mit Braid und FC
angeln und da gefallen mir die Rollen die ich jetzt habe schon besser.
Eine 0,12 er Fireline auf ner 4000 er Rolle braucht schon ne gute Schnurverlegung
und da sind die Shimis einfach ne Macht.
Halten bei mir auch nur 2 Jahre aber das ist mir der Spass wert ist aber 
eine individuelle Sache.


----------



## Blüsenfischer (22. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Tach Boardies,

ich angel mit Penn Slammer. Penn ist eine Weltmarke, wird auch eine bleiben. Wertmutropfen ist die verlagerung der Rollenproduktion nach Rotchina.Naja!
Billiger ist sie ja geworden aber immer noch unverwüstlich.
Nach meiner Meinung her immer noch die beste Rolle im Design und Robustheit.
Auch Penn muss sich dem internationalen Markt stellen um überleben zu können.

Es blüst ohne Bild

petri


----------



## TheFisherking (22. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Renommé der anderen Marken von Pure-Fishing so aus? Meine Abu García oder Mitchell z.B. 
Würde mich einfach mal interessieren, was Ihr zu denen denkt.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (22. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Ich habe hier irgendwo gelesen Luxus = Verschwendung, da würde ich noch einen Schritt weiter gehen, = Realitätsverlust. Man kann auf unserer Welt ab einem Bestimmten Bereich wesentlich sinnvolleres und befriedigenderes mit seinem Geld machen.

Es bleibt jedem selbst überlassen überzogen Preise zu bezahlen, seltenst zahlt sich dass aber aus meiner Sicht aus. Aber am besten finde ich immer die Patienten die glauben dass in ihren Bissanzeigern für 800 Euro mehr als als 50-150Euro Materialwert  drinsteckt. 


Man muss ein gewisses Alter und Reife erlangt haben um manche Dinge zu durchschauen, was nicht abwertend gemeint ist. Ich habe auch immer den Satz gehasst, " ich habe mehr Lebenserfahrung", ist aber so.


Ich möchte manchem mal nahelegen sich mit den Werbemechanismen auseinander zu setzen, als ihnen nur immer auf den Leim zu gehen, und dann der beste Vertreter der Firma mit den überteuerten Waren zu sein.


Aber das soll kein Vorschreiben sein sondern nur mal ein Denkanstoß.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Abu hat ja gerade eine wohl ernstzunehmende Rolle für den High-End Bereich eingeführt. Könnte interessant sein.


----------



## TheFisherking (23. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Naja, ich werde wohl auf absehbare Zeit bei Cormoran oder DAM bleiben.
Alles jenseits der 100 Euro für eine Rolle oder eine Rute ist über meinem Limit.
Budget-Beschränkungen sind ziemlich nervig, aber es müssen dieses Jahr noch so viele andere Dinge bezahlt werden :-(
Also kauft mal schön Eure "Luxus"-Ware und werdet damit glücklich.
Ich MUSS es mit meiner Mainstream-Ware auch werden ^^
Ja, ich bin schon etwas neidisch auf Euch und auf alle Porsche-Fahrer.
Aber nur ein klitzekleines Bisschen ;-)


----------



## micbrtls (23. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Kenne mich da auch etwas aus: Wenn ein Arikel beim Produzenten sagen wir mal beispielsweise 15 Cent kostet (inkl. Verpackung) und dann bei den günstigsten Onlinehändlern ca. 1,25 € kostet, kann sich jeder seine Vorstellungen machen. 

Unter anderem Namen kostet der gleiche Köder vom gleichen Hersteller dann 0,83 Cent und bei einer dritten Firma ca. 1,80 €, weil aus dem Chinesen ein Japaner gemacht wurde.

Auch ist mir ein spezieller Rutenhersteller bekannt, der für eine große deutsche Firma arbeitet. Die Ruten kosten im EK ca. 20 Euro und gehen für ca. 150 € über den Ladentisch!

Daher: Ja, es ist vieles überteuert! Wird die Ware aber zu billig, denkt jeder, das es sich nur um Schrott handeln kann!


----------



## olaf70 (23. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Meiner Meinung nach ist eine Ware genau soviel wert, wie der Kunde bereit zu zahlen ist. 

Meine mit Abstand teuerste Angelkombo hat ca. 150,-Euro gekostet. Mehr ist mir die Angelei nicht wert. Bei meinem anderen Hobby (Motorrad) sieht das ein wenig anders aus, dort konnte ich mir vor Jahren einen Traum erfüllen. 

Und bei Träumen fragt man nicht nach dem Preis, es ist eben nicht immer alles Kopfsache.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Ich habe mal vom Geschäftsinhaber eines kleinen Angelladens gehört, dass Großhändler, für z.B. Shimano und Daiwa, erst ab einer bestimmten  Mindestbestellmenge liefern.Diese Aussage bezog sich auf Ruten und Rollen dieser Hersteller
Die Bestellmenge liegt aber so hoch, dass es das Geschäftsvolumen eines kleinen Geschäftes nicht zulässt, dort überhaupt erst zum Kunden zu werden!
Auf die Weise kann man natürlich auch eine gewisse Exklusivität künstlich erzeugen, welche sich die bevorzugten, weil größeren Shops, natürlich auch über die Preise entlohnen lassen.
Dies führt auch zu bestimmten hochpreisigen Marken!

Taxidermist


----------



## Disten (23. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Wäre es denn nicht schön bei seinem kleinen Händler um die ecke das ganze Shimano und Daiwa gedönz begrabbeln zu können?

Würde das so nicht mehr absatz finden? ,oder einfach nur an wert verlieren weil es überall vorhanden ist ? hmm

Naja ich hab hier jedenfalls in Leipzig genau garkein Händler der auch nur 1 Prozent der marken im laden hatt darum bleibt mir nur das internet.

Und ja ich finde es teilweise extrem überteuert aber solange wir zahlen solange ändert sich da nix


----------



## hechti666 (23. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

Shimano JA!!!
Daiwa ist nicht so hochmütig!


----------



## Kamasage (23. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

I :k my Stella


----------



## Damyl (23. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe mal vom Geschäftsinhaber eines kleinen Angelladens gehört, dass Großhändler, für z.B. Shimano und Daiwa, erst ab einer bestimmten  Mindestestellmenge liefern.Diese Aussage bezog sich auf Ruten und Rollen dieser Hersteller
> Die Bestellmenge liegt aber so hoch, dass es das Geschäftsvolumen eines kleinen Geschäftes nicht zulässt, dort überhaupt erst zum Kunden zu werden!
> Auf die Weise kann man natürlich auch eine gewisse Exklusivität künstlich erzeugen, welche sich die bevorzugten, weil größeren Shops, natürlich auch über die Preise entlohnen lassen.
> Dies führt auch zu bestimmten hochpreisigen Marken!
> ...


Dazu kommt noch, das man die Ware nicht unter einem bestimmten Preis verkaufen darf. Sonst kommt der dezente Hinweis das man evtl. nicht mehr beliefert wird . So kann man die Preise ebenfalls oben halten.......
Den Fall hab ich bei meinem leider verstorbenen Händler und guten Kumpel erlebt.


----------



## Pikepauly (23. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

@Taxidermist

Ich habe schon mal Einkaufsunterlagen von Shimano gesehen.
Das funktioniert so das der Kunde einen Grundrabatt für die Warengruppe hat und dann für bestimmte Abnahmemengen und/oder Pakete Anhangkonditionen bekommt, damit eben der Hersteller grössere Mengen auf einen Schlag unterbringt und natürlich auch die Sachen verkauft kriegt die nicht so gut laufen.

Also kann grundsätzlich der Händler auch eine Rolle bestellen nur sind eben die Konditionen uninteressant.


----------



## Pikepauly (23. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

@Fisherking
Für 100 Euro kriegt man ja auch heute Top-Rollen z. Bsp. von Penn, Abu und sicher auch noch von vielen anderen Firmen.
Ich finde selbst z. Bsp. ne Spro Passion sehr ordentlich, habe so eine Rolle seit 2 Jahren in Betrieb und läuft tadellos.


----------



## TheFisherking (23. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*

@Pikepauly:
Danke für den Hinweis, ich werde es mir merken.


----------



## prignitz_angler (24. März 2011)

*AW: bestimmte Namen überteuert?*



Damyl schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch, das man die Ware nicht unter einem bestimmten Preis verkaufen darf. Sonst kommt der dezente Hinweis das man evtl. nicht mehr beliefert wird . So kann man die Preise ebenfalls oben halten.......
> Den Fall hab ich bei meinem leider verstorbenen Händler und guten Kumpel erlebt.




Ist bei Miele und Liebherr auch nicht anders , unterstütze diese Marken auch nicht, ist sowieso alles eine Augenwischerei das ganze :q


----------

